

Ask HN: How do you track user activity? - procyon

User feedback is a great way to improve your service. However, often times, direct customer feedback is not enough to justify next product direction. I want to track user activity on my web applications to provide solid set of statistics to help understand my customer base.<p>I looked at performance monitoring services like New Relic, but they are designed for developers, but I am looking for options and tools which help analyze application data.<p>It sounds like a common problem for an entrepreneur. I would like to ask  HN community following questions -<p>1. How do you analyze data stored on your web applications
2. What parameters are most helpful for you to decide next set of features
3. Are there service/tools available for me to extract and represent data graphically for detailed analysis. My applications are primarily written on Rails and .NET<p>Thank you!
======
briandoll
It would help if you provided a concrete example of the type of information
you're looking for. If you want to get click-stream tracking, funnel
breakdowns, eCommerce conversion, search usage, time-on-site, etc. just
install Google Analytics. Takes just a minute and you'll learn more than you
could have imagined.

